# Leasing and Sales Consultants



## Chiryu (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello 

I've been researching and I could only find one thread but it was a little old now. 

Does anyone know, it asked, what basic wage I could expect to ask for over here for a leasing consultant in Abu Dhabi? I don't want to under price myself or ask for too much! I know it all depends on experience, I have some background in sales, but not property and not in the UAE. Obviously my cv is good enough to get an interview but I'm stuck as to wages!

TIA


----------

